# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  20 things Common to All engineering colleges.

## ZKhan

*4-year holiday called engineering


1) The lecturers don't teach. The students don't study. The only guy who benefits is the one who owns the 'tea stall' next to the college.


2) **Rules** are made to be broken.


3) **Assignments** are made to be copied.


4) **Deadlines** are made to be extendedALWAYS!


5) **Guys** always think the chics in the college next lane are more beautiful.


6) The **geeks** are the most pampered lot during the internal exams.


7) The **Lab Assistants** are the most respected people (during the lab exams i.e.) 


8) Girls will always sit in the front rows.


9) Notes are to be taken only during exam time n that too from girls for the sake of getting complete notes.


10) The **Principal** is the person most abused and insulted (behind the back i.e.)


11) Getting supplementary in *subjects* is 'cool'.



12) There is always a lecturer in the college who can't speak proper 'English'.


13) **Night-out** is the second most important tool to ace the exams.


14) The most important tool...the **Bhramastra is the 'chit'** in which the words can be understood only by the person who wrote them(in most of the cases i.e.)


15) Getting answers ready in the floppy disk before the comp practical exams is a must.


16) The **Second-years** are the ones with the 'I am the Don-of-the-college' feeling.


17) The **Third-years** are the ones with the 'so-many-backlogs' feeling and the poor souls get down to studying after bossing around in the college for so long - But the fun still goes on. 


18) The **Fourth-years** have no connection with the college whatsoever with no interest in ragging, pulling each other's legs, the bday parties, the bday bums et all which they enjoyed so much till now. All they want is a good placement and a '1st - class' tag attached to their memo.


19) The **first three years** are spent in cursing the college, the people there, the system and all.


20) But towards the **end of the fourth year**, people tend to feel nostalgic abt the pure unadulterated fun they have had for 4-years. Now the very system they disliked, the very canteen they cursed, the time that they spent there, the bday bums they suffered...


All these seem like heaven to them.*

----------


## WaMiQ

CoOoOoOl ...

----------


## raiazlan

lolz nice one

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hey nice,,,SAme hota hy ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Thanks

----------


## superdesi

Thanks for sharing

----------


## lost girl

_loooooooool
that was very COoOol_

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

wwwowww =(

----------


## coolshoaib

Very true.

nice sharing.

----------


## Santosh_f

Good one !!!
Feeling the Feeling.

----------


## Visual Dream

lozz its your thinking.. today big diffrents in college and university.

----------


## punjabi_pundit

this is so true, im gonna miss school after next year.

----------


## Ryker

Cooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## bodre_dnyanesh

*Mechanical Student*

I Am Mechanical Engineer 
Pass out 2006 Batch
Very True in case of my college 
JNEC

----------

